# 7dp3dt bfn hoping it's too early :-/



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

7dp3dt bfn :-((


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

I would say 7 days is way to early to be testing.  xxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

7 days is too early - I tested 7dp3dt and it was negative, I then tested the next morning and got a very very faint positive (only tested because I got severe OHSS) and on 8 days past my HCG was only 34 do would only just register as positive on a hpt.

Good luck x


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying deep down I know it's early just needed reassuring thank you both xxxx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree....way too early! OTD is given for a reason so we don't get false results. Fingers crossed you get a happy result in another few days. Test again 14 days from EC

Good luck


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you lady-s xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes brummi  way too early as least hcg is out of our system or you won't be having twin.
God luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks becky xx
I tested again this morning BFN!!
So confused thou cuz I have all the symptoms vein fuller boobs cramps and twinges ah well I'll get through I always do xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Stop testing until your day! Honestly, until teast day you can get false negatives hun! Keep up the PMA!

Kay xxx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Kay i am now xx


----------

